# BHF Harbours tour for 11 yr old



## Payneys (3 Jun 2012)

Hi 
I'm just enquiring if this event would be suitable for my 11 yr old daughter . She is reasonably active plays netball swims for her school .
It's 30miles ... Am I asking too much of her ? does anyone know the route ? 

We've done 17 miles before .

Thanks


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2012)

Is this the Portsmouth one?

I f so it is one my wife and I helped set up for the local Councils before it was taken over by BHF

Where are you starting from?

The route from the Gosport ferry to Hayling Island is flat, as is the Hayling Billy to Havant. Then ypu have Portsdown hill which is a long slog, but excelent downhill to Fareham. Fareham to the Ferry is also fairly flat once you reach the coast.

There are shortcuts!

You can train from Havant to Portchester or Fareham and rejoin, or from Havant link across to Fareham at a low level and miss the big hill.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2012)

I am not sure of the present route as things have changed each year.

The route we developed was:

Gosport ferry along Southsea seafront to the Hayling ferry. Then along the front and up to the Hayling Billy trail and Havant. Then Bedhampton, and over the hill to Down End Road and Fareham. Follow the Bath Lane track to Quay Street and then under the A32 to the Gillies and down to Stubbingtion, Lee on The Solent. Then follow the coast back to the ferry via Stokes Bay and Haslar.


----------

